# Eco living luzim



## marcomota (May 3, 2013)

*Are you interested in leaving the busy UK city life in exchange of rural and back-to-nature life in Portugal?*

*Well... *

We exchange accommodation in this property, for work and maintenance of the property and some nearby plantations.

*Relax... and Enjoy!! *

No strict objectives, No pressure. Just ensure proper maintenance and care of the property and plantations (traditional winery, fruit trees, vegetables, organic crops,…), in exchange you can live in the house and plant whatever you want in the field connected to the main property.

You should take care of your own travel / personal insurance / food / clothing. You can use whatever is already available in the house for the pursuit of your activities.

We remain at your disposal for any support within the reach of our capabilities and we remain open to any suggestions of improvement in the property and plantations, as long as they are environmentally sustainable

*Description of the property*

Main house
1st floor:
1 bedroom, 1 living room, 1 toilet, 1 rustic kitchen (wood fired oven and stove + 1 old gas stove and 1 refrigerator), 2 balconies
Ground floor:
2 cellars, 1 animal house (but no animals)
Warning:
Electricity (YES), Hot/Cold Piped Water (NO), Phone/TV/Radio (NO), Heating/AC (NO), Shower/Bath tub (NO)

Atelier/Warehouse sided by Chicken coop (but no chicken)


Field part of Property
Extension: +500 sqm (for your own use!); Larg water tank; Some Fruit trees; 
Access to mineral fresh water pumped from own field
This field is for your sole use and can be you test lab for PERMACULTURE. Here you can produce whatever you want!!! In order to avoid waste, what you produce in excess of own consumption, will be sold in the city market.

Fields disconnected to Property
Other fields disconnect to main property (about 500m away) are mainly composed by 1 pinery and 2 medium and 1 small plantation field, with a winery, fruit trees and organic vegetables. You will be asked to punctually supervise the crops, avoid small theft by regular presence and to do some maintenance and support on harvesting.

*Pics & Further info*

For further pics and info email to marcomota hotmail com

*Application Process*

Just submit us the following by email to marcomota hotmail com:
Small presentation of yourselves… How many are you, willing to learn a bit of Portuguese…? Why you want to come to Luzim? How long you initially plan to stay? What you intend to do? How can this help you, us and the community? Whatever questions you may have… and whatever you think will make us choose you! 
Thanks and take care


----------

